# scellerato



## Serlo Gómez

Estoy en un pequeño problema: en mi edición del libretto de Don Giovanni traduce scellerato como miserable. Sin embargo, en el traductor de Google dicen que significa malvado. No considero malvado como sinónimo de miserable. ¿Cuál de los dos me da la respuesta correcta?
Grazie


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Scellerato vuol dire per l'appunto crudele, che si è macchiato di atroci delitti. Pensavo avesse anche un altro significato ma sbagliavo. Ti consiglio il www.etimo.it. Comunque tra le due malvado credo sia la più corretta.


----------



## Serlo Gómez

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Scellerato vuol dire per l'appunto crudele, che si è macchiato di atroci delitti. Pensavo avesse anche un altro significato ma sbagliavo. Ti consiglio il www.etimo.it. Comunque tra le due malvado credo sia la più corretta.



Mille grazie. Ahora lo había consultado en mi libretto de las bodas de Fígaro y ponía que era desgraciado y comenzaba a angustiarme...


----------



## ursu-lab

También podría ser "desgraciado" o "vil" o etc.: depende del contexto. ¿Puedes escribir la frase?


----------



## belnita

Según la RAE, la palabra *miserable *no significa solamente "desdichado, infeliz" sino también "Perverso, abyecto, canalla" (al igual que la palabra italiana "_*miserabile*_"). 
fuente:http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?LEMA=miserable
En este sentido se ha traducido la palabra "scellerato" como "miserable", no está nada mal.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Comunque, è differente. Miserabile vale di persona misera, maligna per utilità, meschina, che non esita a saltare sul carro dei vincitori (parafrasando Flaiano). Uno scellerato è un folle, un deliberato criminale, capace di cieca crudeltà (un poco come il Filippo di Alfieri,  che arriva ad uccidere il figlio per conservare il trono). 
Il miserabile è un emarginato, lo scellerato tende a dominare sul suo mondo.


----------



## Geviert

Direi semplicemente _malvado_. Certamente scellerato è colui che rivella grande malvagità con propensione per il delitto, ma ormai l'etimo ha perso la condizione criminosa. Uno scellerato può essere certamente miserable, crudele, maligno, perverso, _canalla_, _desgraciado_, ecc., ma direi che sono piuttosto connotazioni (più o meno soggettive) del termine in questione. Se vuoi restare sull'idea di malvagità in astratto, dando magari più enfasi al termine, allora potresti usare _perverso, _ma anche un avverbio potrebbe bastare (ad esempio, _sumamente malvado_).


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché non tradurlo con "escelerado"?


----------



## Geviert

infinite sadness said:


> Perché non tradurlo con "escelerado"?



  Puede ser una opción ( término antiguo, pero válido).


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Perché non tradurlo con "escelerado"?


Magari perché non lo capirebbe nessuno o quasi 

(dal DRAE):

*escelerado**, da**.*
 (Del lat. _scelerātus_).
* 1.     * adj. desus. *malvado.*  (desus.= in disuso, obsoleto)



Comunque sarebbe il caso di trascrivere il verso in cui compare la parola, no?
Qui c'è la trascrizione del libretto con la traduzione in spagnolo a fronte, dove "scellerato" è stato tradotto, a seconda del verso e del tono, con "miserable", "infame", "malvado", "bellaco", "desalmado" e "pérfido". 
In fondo, se dico a uno "¡Eres un miserable!" può avere il significato di "malvado" perché mi ha fatto del male, no?

A me pare che la traduzione in generale di questo libretto sia più che buona. Tra l'altro, spesso queste traduzioni risalgono al secolo scorso od oltre, e i traduttori dell'epoca erano per lo più dei letterati (scrittori, soprattutto) appassionati d'opera. Insomma, delle persone molto colte e sicuramente più competenti del traduttore di google...


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... trattandosi di un testo del '700 non ci vedrei nulla di male ad usare un termine desueto. Per altro, anche io quando non capisco una parola italiana me la vado a cercare nel dizionario italiano.


----------



## Geviert

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... trattandosi di un testo del '700 non ci vedrei nulla di male ad usare un termine desueto. Per altro, anche io quando non capisco una parola italiana me la vado a cercare nel dizionario italiano.


 Sono d'accordo. A volte la desuetudine lessicale tende a legittimare l'imprecisione nella scelta dei registri, è un fenomeno noto. Magari in questo caso si potrebbero fare due versioni del libretto: una popolare, l'altra giusta (o antica). Una proposta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sarei d'accordo anch'io in linea di massima, ma "scellerato" non è obsoleto in italiano nemmeno adesso, anzi. E una traduzione dev'essere comunque comprensibile ai lettori del libretto. Proprio per questo i "classici" vengono periodicamente rinnovati e rivisti (e tradotti) in una lingua e con una grafia più vicina all'uso dei lettori contemporanei, no? 
In Spagna solo i filologi italianisti (e, tra questi, pochissimi  ) hanno preso in mano la Divina Commedia tradotta dal Villena... Giustamente, e sempre in generale, si legge la versione più recente e aggiornata. 
A me quella traduzione del libretto del Don Giovanni (ma non so se Serlo Gómez ne stia leggendo un'altra) sembra ottima e chiarissima


----------



## Geviert

Credo che Infinite intende il termine _escelerado_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, ho capito. Quello che voglio dire è che quando Infinite scrive: 





> quando non capisco una parola italiana me la vado a cercare nel dizionario italiano.


, con la parola "escelarado" uno spagnolo con un *buon *dizionario in casa, come per esempio il validissimo "Diccionario actual de la lengua española" di Manuel Seco (due volumi, cioè il *doppio *di uno Zingarelli "classico", mica un tascabile...) si ritroverebbe con un palmo di naso, perché la parola "escelarado" non è nemmeno registrata.

Lo stesso Serlo Gómez, sin ir más lejos, se se n'è andato a cercare la parola su google vuol dire che non aveva la più pallida idea della sua esistenza, giusto?
Mentre un italiano medio sapeva benissimo e sa ancora cosa significa "scellerato".


----------



## Neuromante

Traducir "scelerato" como "escelerado" sería traducir un término que en su momento fue de uso común y aún hoy lo es, que cualquier italiano vivo conoce, con un término arcaico, completamente olvidado y que absolutamente nadie sabe qué significa (Y que, por ende, parece estar mal escrito) Es decir: Traicionar completamente el texto original, convirtiendo un pasaje fluido en un escollo para la comprensión y cambiando el "tono" de la historia.

Si hay un puñado de palabras que cumplen perfectamente para traducir "scelerato" basta con elegir en cada ocasión la que cumpla con los requisitos del texto. "Escelerado" no los cumplirá nunca


----------



## Geviert

Credo che infi. intendeva una semplice e legittima corrispondenza sincronica, tutto lì. In generale sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci devano essere anche versioni  moderne per tutti e leggibili per i più, ma che si abbia un doppio,  triplo, quintuplo volume di qualsiasi dizionario (fuori che il DRAE) e  basti per dire non registrato=desueto, non sarei molto convinto (anzi,  direi proprio di no, cambio dizionario magari). La RAE ha messo _escelerado _persino  nella versione online. Certamente sono convinto, e in questo vi do ragione, che sarebbe una versione  molto speciale (e ci sono certamente). Ma proprio perciò, possono bastare due versioni del libretto, ad esempio a due prezzi diversi  (anche una versione tascabile per l'estate) e via, tutti contenti.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Scusate, le opere si traducono più d'una volta perché, se mai, si cerca di migliorare la traduzione. Certo non per avvicinarsi al linguaggio attuale: che c'entra? Il lessico di una traduzione dev'essere adeguato al periodo storico del testo tradotto, perché dire scellerato nel XVIII secolo e dirlo oggi hanno due significati differenti, dunque se io devo tradurre Sterne oggi, andrei a leggermi i vocabolari d'inglese e d'italiano del settecento, perché dovrei tentare di restituire lo stile e il significato dello Sterne nella traduzione (altrimenti, che lo traduco a fare?). Lo stile è parte integrante dell'opera, ne è la metà almeno. Dunque va rispettato, e infatti se possibile un'opera va letta sempre nella lingua originale. L'arte serve per far migliorare una persona, anche nella conoscenza di un vocabolo, se no non è arte.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que, en el siglo XVIII, era un lenguaje actual y ahora es un arcaísmo. ¿Qué va respetado ? ¿Las palabras o el significado y el contexto de las mismas? Si dejas una palabra que se usaba hace tres siglos y que ahora ni se conoce estás cambiando el sentido del texto, y más en una ópera. Le cambias la perspectiva, la facilidad (O menos) para identificarse con los personajes, la alejas... y todo eso traiciona el texto. Estarías convirtiendo algo inmediato en algo distante.


Claro que yo estoy metido en el mundillo y estoy opinando desde un punto de vista contaminado en lo que a traducir una ópera se refiere


----------



## ursu-lab

Le opere vengono cantate in lingua originale, non in traduzione, e la  traduzione - sempre a fronte - serve agli spettatori per *capire *che cosa stanno cantando. 
Detto questo, una domanda, anzi due: 
1) in quale ipotetica  lingua (cioè di quale periodo) andrebbero tradotte le tragedie greche?  In sanscrito? 
2) quale lettore medio (non "filologo") è in grado di  leggere Shakespeare in inglese del XVI secolo o El cantar del mio Cid  nella lingua spagnola del XIII secolo? Gli alunni spagnoli (e  sicuramente anche quelli inglesi) studiano i loro classici alle medie e  alle superiori in una versione spagnola (o inglese) più aggiornata.  E  sono madrelingua...
A parte gli scherzi, i classici vengono  regolarmente ri-tradotti e aggiornati in tutte le lingue da che mondo è  mondo. Tra l'altro, i testi antichi in spagnolo, in inglese e in altre  lingue hanno ben poco a che vedere con la grafia e il lessico attuali.  
Prova a chiedere a uno spagnolo vivente (non  filologo) che cos'è un "uço sin cannado"... Ti risponderanno, forse e  con molta fantasia, solo quelli che parlano in valenzano . 
Ne approfitto per citare Romano  Luperini:



> I classici vanno sempre tradotti nella lingua d'oggi, a volte attraverso la parafrasi letterale, a volte attraverso una operazione solo
> culturale e non linguistica. Cosa ha fatto De Sanctis se non tradurre nella prospettiva romanticorisorgimentale  dell'Ottocento la precedente
> letteratura italiana? [...] Occorre il confronto fra ieri e oggi, fra la lingua di ieri e quella di oggi, fra la cultura del passato e quella del presente.



*Senza entrare in polemica, non è mia  intenzione,* che "escelerado" sia *obsoleto *non l'ho mica scritto io, ma lo dice appunto il  dizionario della Real Academia Española online (vd. mio post precedente  in cui cito il DRAE). E il fatto che nei dizionari attuali e, ripeto, ottimi come il Seco (che, tra l'altro, dal punto di  vista lessicografico è molto meglio di uno Zingarelli) non sia nemmeno  stato inserito ne è solo un'ennesima conferma.

Io  sono della stessa opinione di Neuromante al proposito, a maggior ragione  sapendo che si tratta di un libretto d'opera, in cui immagino la gente  voglia godersi appieno e in modo immediato la rappresentazione e non  scervellarsi per capire cosa diamine sta succedendo in  scena:


> Traducir "scelerato" como "escelerado" sería  [...] convirtir un pasaje fluido en un escollo para la comprensión [...].
> Si hay un puñado de palabras que cumplen perfectamente para traducir "scelerato" basta con elegir en cada ocasión la que cumpla con los requisitos del texto.



Nella  traduzione che ho linkato ne vengono proposte quasi una decina, e  nessuna scorretta.


----------



## Serlo Gómez

Considero que es más que válido traducirlo como malvado, refiriéndose como se refiere en el contexto del que vengo a Don Giovanni o al conde Almaviva, llamándoseles a ambos scellerato por la misma razón -la cual todos sabemos, creo que no es necesario que lo diga- no creo que haya que andar en polémicas. Gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

*@ urslab : Sai bene che tradurre i greci rispettando la loro lingua di base significa tradurli in italiano capendo in primo luogo che, ad esempio, un greco che dice kalos è molto diverso da un italiano che dice bello. Per questo una traduzione, quando è valida, è valida. Punto. Un classico non va decontestualizzato, altrimenti si perde molto del suo significato. *


----------



## Massimo_m

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Scusate, le opere si traducono più d'una volta perché, se mai, si cerca di migliorare la traduzione. Certo non per avvicinarsi al linguaggio attuale: che c'entra? Il lessico di una traduzione dev'essere adeguato al periodo storico del testo tradotto, perché dire scellerato nel XVIII secolo e dirlo oggi hanno due significati differenti, dunque se io devo tradurre Sterne oggi, andrei a leggermi i vocabolari d'inglese e d'italiano del settecento, perché dovrei tentare di restituire lo stile e il significato dello Sterne nella traduzione (altrimenti, che lo traduco a fare?). Lo stile è parte integrante dell'opera, ne è la metà almeno. Dunque va rispettato, e infatti se possibile un'opera va letta sempre nella lingua originale. L'arte serve per far migliorare una persona, anche nella conoscenza di un vocabolo, se no non è arte.



Il tema che tocchi è di quelli fondamentali, per le traduzioni.
Certo, è vero quello che dici, secondo cui nel tradurre un testo del settecento il traduttore deve tentare di restituire lo stile e il significato di quel testo per renderlo fruibile dal lettore attuale.

D'altra parte, è ovvio anche che questo risultato non lo si ottiene infarcendo la traduzione di termini desueti e quindi sconosciuti; la capacità del traduttore è di calibrare l'eco, il clima dell'epoca storica passata ma senza rendere esageratamente difficile - e sgradevole - la lettura per il lettore contemporaneo al quale si rivolge. 
In definitiva, io penso che nel corso dei secoli (o anche solo dei decenni; la traduzione all'italiano di un romanzo straniero dell'ottocento  fatta cinquant'anni fa è diversissima dalla traduzione fatta oggi) le nuove traduzioni si fanno anche per avvicinare il testo al linguaggio attuale. 
Per portare il ragionamento alle estreme conseguenze, l'italiano che sarà parlato tra mille anni sarà diverso quanto il latino da quello attuale. E' chiaro che ci sarà bisogno di nuove traduzioni per le opere straniere. 
Certo, quando è possibile, con la lettura in lingua originale questi problemi della traduzione si risolvono sul nascere. Ma poiché nessuno può conoscere tutte le lingue vive e morte che sono state parlate nel mondo, dobbiamo affidarci alla traduzione.

In definitiva, venendo al tema che oggi interessa, non userei mai nella traduzione una parola ormai desueta a meno che anche il testo di partenza, a sua volta, utilizzi termini desueti.
In definitiva, "malvado" o simili mi sembrano certamente preferibiili a "escelerado".


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì certo, ma allora sarebbe da correggere anche la versione italiana "scellerato", considerato che il termine ha assunto nel tempo presente un significato diverso da quello antico?


----------



## Massimo_m

infinite sadness said:


> Sì certo, ma allora sarebbe da correggere anche la versione italiana "scellerato", considerato che il termine ha assunto nel tempo presente un significato diverso da quello antico?



Non mi sembra che il senso attuale sia sostanzialmente differente da quello antico; oggi - prendo dal De Mauro - scellerato significa tra l'altro:
 2a. agg. CO che ha un'indole malvagia, che commette azioni crudeli o moralmente riprovevoli: uomo scellerato
2b. agg. CO incline alla scelleratezza, alla malvagità: indole scellerata
2c. agg. CO di qcs., che rivela malvagità o immoralità: azione scellerata
2d. agg. LE estens., che è strumento o luogo di azioni riprovevoli o delittuose: chiunque togliere | da la scellerata scura | osò quel nome (Parini)
3. agg. CO che presenta qualità o condizione scadente: viaggio scellerato
4. s.m. CO persona di grande malvagità o immoralità: essere uno scellerato; anche come epiteto scherz.: non hai studiato, sei uno scellerato!

Dunque, almeno dal Parini (cioè dal settecento) scellerato ha in italiano lo stesso significato.

Mi pare che il contributo di Ursu-lab sia assolutamente condivisibile, e soprattutto ricorda qual è lo scopo della discussione (e cioè rispondere alla domanda che ci ha fatto all'inizio Serlo Gómez): com'è opportuno tradurre, in un libretto che uno spagnolo tiene con sè per capire il testo cantato in italiano, la parola "scellerato"?
Rimango convinto che un traduttore che voglia far bene il suo lavoro non dovrebbe scegliere una soluzione desueta in spagnolo, perché la parola che deve restituire non è desueta in italiano.
Beninteso, questa è solo la mia opinione, non ho la pretesa di convincere tutti che ho ragione io


----------



## FeanorElf

infinite sadness said:


> Sì certo, ma allora sarebbe da correggere anche la versione italiana "scellerato", considerato che il termine ha assunto nel tempo presente un significato diverso da quello antico?



Quello che tu proponi come un absurdum è quello che viene comunemente fatto nel mondo anglofono per le versioni divulgative dei loro testi arcaici, e non mi sembra per nulla un atto osceno in luogo pubblico.

Lo scopo di una traduzione è quello di rendere accessibile un testo ad un lettore che non è in grado di comprendere la lingua originale: il fatto che la barriera alla comprensione del testo originale sia geografica o temporale mi sembra assolutamente indifferente.


----------



## ursu-lab

FeanorElf said:


> Quello che tu proponi come un absurdum è quello che viene comunemente fatto nel mondo anglofono per le versioni divulgative dei loro testi arcaici, e non mi sembra per nulla un atto osceno in luogo pubblico.Lo scopo di una traduzione è quello di rendere accessibile un testo ad un lettore che non è in grado di comprendere la lingua originale: il fatto che la barriera alla comprensione del testo originale sia geografica o temporale mi sembra assolutamente indifferente.


 Se è per questo, lo fanno pure in Spagna e in Francia (e in chissà quanti altri paesi e lingue) sia nelle loro opere letterarie nazionali sia nelle traduzioni di quelle straniere. In Spagna la Divina Commedia è stata tradotta una media di ogni 50 anni... A quanto pare, l'unico paese ad avere il complesso della modernità in difesa di una fantomatica purezza della lingua con la conseguente mancanza di diffusione dell'abitudine alla (buona) lettura, è proprio l'Italia. Poi chiediamoci quanti italiani si sono letti il Milione o hanno capito il Don Chisciotte, e ci deprimiamo... Continuiamo così, con la nostra supponenza, a farci del male...


----------



## FeanorElf

ursu-lab said:


> Se è per questo, lo fanno pure in Spagna e in Francia (e in chissà quanti altri paesi e lingue) sia nelle loro opere letterarie nazionali sia nelle traduzioni di quelle straniere. In Spagna la Divina Commedia è stata tradotta una media di ogni 50 anni... A quanto pare, l'unico paese ad avere il complesso della modernità in difesa di una fantomatica purezza della lingua con la conseguente mancanza di diffusione dell'abitudine alla (buona) lettura, è proprio l'Italia. Poi chiediamoci quanti italiani si sono letti il Milione o hanno capito il Don Chisciotte, e ci deprimiamo... Continuiamo così, con la nostra supponenza, a farci del male...



Non credo si tratti di tanto di complesso della modernità quanto dell'insopportabile puzza sotto il naso, estesa a tutti i campi, che gli accademici nostrani hanno nei confronti della divulgazione.


----------



## Geviert

Credo che tra i tascabili che vengono tradotti al volo per "diffondere" a due euro la cultura (quelle "buone" e indimenticabili letture sotto l'ombrellone!), e i microfilm di filologia destinati a un'élite ristretta, ci siano già da un pezzo le (veramente buone) _edizioni critiche_. Nel nostro caso, una decente collazione dei termini tradotti con il testo-base (il libretto) risolve qualsiasi dubbio di lettura e, soprattutto, livella qualsiasi supponenza dall'alto e dal basso.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Per noi sì, la traduzione di un testo già nella nostra lingua è una porcata, per gli inglesi i francesi e gli spagnoli no, e ora spiego il perché. 
Quella che nel cinquecento europeo è stata la riforma linguistica, ha sconvolto il modo di scrivere e di parlare di Francia, Inghilterra e Spagna, per non parlare degli avvenimenti accaduti in precedenza (in inghilterra, almeno quattro ceppi linguistici si sono sovrapposti; in Francia lingua d'oc e lingua d'oil hanno formato un ensemblement unico (anche se con netta prevalenza dell'oil) e questa lingua nuova è diventata ancora altro da sé, diventando il francese; in Spagna l'adozione del castigliano ha comunque reso necessario un adattamento alla lingua popolare, e quindi uno scarto del lessico. In Italia, noi abbiamo avuto due vantaggi, almeno per la successiva armonizzazione dell'italiano: da un lato, il fatto che il volgare illustre fosse una lingua maggiormente scritta che parlata, e questo le ha permesso di non cambiare molto, in secondo luogo la riforma bembiana, che ha restaurato il lessico secondo i dettami della buona lingua, costruendo un modello (sopra tutto un modello poetico) rimasto semanticamente quasi intatto sin ora. 
Per questo, per noi non è necessario altro che l'ausilio delle note, dove la parola per noi non è immediatamente intelligibile, mentre un inglese, per leggere Beowulf, ha bisogno di una traduzione. 
Il fatto che la gente non legga l'Orlando Furioso è presto spiegato: larga parte della popolazione, purtroppo, non ha voglia di leggere, si tratti di un testo scritto prima o dopo poco importa. 
Inoltre, ricordiamoci che fa bene leggere quell'italiano, perché ci aiuta a regolarizzare il nostro parlato (e il nostro scritto anche). Questo non vuol dire che, tornando al tradurre Sterne, io debba ricostruire un testo per come si scriveva all'epoca (non ci vivevo lì, ogni approssimazione sarebbe, appunto, un'approssimazione) ma io ho il dovere di rendere quello che egli dice, e se Sterne dice proud, io devo sapere cosa significava all'epoca, e come si poteva tradurre nell'italiano dell'epoca, per poter poi trarre le mie conseguenze e tradurlo come credo sia più vicino (non necessariamente col vocabolo dell'epoca, anche con un vocabolo diverso, ma se riesce a trasmettere lo stesso significato che Sterne aveva assegnato al corrispettivo inglese. 
Poi, io non intendevo che bisognava usare, in quella traduzione, escellerado (che non so nemmeno quanto è usato e quanto no) la mia è una questione di senso: usate anche il vocabolo malvado se a voi piace, ma solo se rende il significato che ha scellerato (a orecchio, se significa malvagio, direi di no, ma se ha altri sensi non saprei dire).
Per noi, comunque, scellerato ha un significato ben preciso, e spero di non vederne tanti, in questa conversazione (perché di questi tempi ne siamo pieni).


----------

